# Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2011)



## AnDré (10 Jan 2011 às 14:29)

*Época 2011*
A época de ciclones tropicais no Atlântico começa oficialmente no dia 1 de Junho e prolonga-se até 30 de Novembro.

*Nomes*
Arlene
Bret
Cindy
Don
Emily
Franklin
Gert
Harvey
Irene
Jose
Katia
Lee
Maria
Nate
Ophelia
Philippe
Rina
Sean
Tammy
Vince
Whitney


*Links úteis*


*Entidade responsável pelos avisos no Atlântico:*
NHC (avisos oficiais em inglês e espanhol)

*Imagens de satélite*
NRL Monterey - Tropical
NOAA Atlantic and Caribbean Tropical Satellite Imagery
Tropical RAMDIS RealTime
Tropical RAMDIS
CIMSS Tropical Cyclones
EUMETSAT Airmass
NASA Interactive Global Geostationary Weather Satellite Images

*Modelos*
NOAA NCEP Model Analyses and Forecasts
Experimental forecast Tropical Cyclone Genesis Potential Fields
Tropical Cyclone Model Guidance
NOAA ESRL Tropical Cyclone Tracks from Ensemble Models
ECMWF Tropical
ECMWF
SFWMD Hurricane Models Plots
FSU Phase Diagrams
PSU E-Wall Tropical
SFWMD Model Plots




*Outros Dados*
Tropical Cyclone Formation Probability Product
SSMI/AMSRE-derived Total Precipitable Water - North Atlantic
Current Observations Across the Caribbean
GOES-East Wind Shear Analysis
Surface Wind Analysis
WAVETRAK - Tropical Wave Tracking
QuikSCAT Storm Page
ASCAT Storm Page
Tropical Cyclone Heat Potential
Reynolds SST Anomaly
Operational SST Anomaly Charts
Maximum Potential Hurricane Intensity
NOAA Dvorak
National Data Buoy Center
NHC Aircraft Reconnaissance
NHC TAFB Forecasts and Analyses
Saharan Air Layer Analysis

*Radares*
Aruba
Bahamas
Belize
Bermuda
Cuba
EUA Nexrad
EUA WU Nexrad
Martinica
México
Panama
Porto Rico
Republica Dominicana


*Serviços nacionais ou regionais de Meteorologia*
Antígua e Barbuda
Barbados
Belize
Bermudas
Cabo Verde
Ilhas Caimão
Costa Rica
Cuba
Dominica
El Salvador
EUA
Guatemala
Guiana Francesa
Antilhas francesas
Jamaica
Antilhas Neerlandesas e Aruba
Mexico
Nicarágua
Panamá
Portugal
República Dominicana
Santa Lúcia
Suriname
Venezuela


*Ferramentas*
Pressure and Wind Conversion Tool
Experimental Reconnaissance Decoder
Layer Google Earth Reconnaissance




*Climatologia*


*Época*
A época de ciclones tropicais no Atlântico começa oficialmente no dia 1 de Junho e prolonga-se até 30 de Novembro. Isto são datas oficiais, por vezes há anos com uma ou outra excepção.

*Origem e trajectos*








*Pico*

O pico da época é o dia 10 de Setembro.







*Nº de ciclones ao longo dos meses *












*Origem e trajectos por meses*
Ao longo dos vários meses, nem todo o Atlântico está activo da mesma forma.

*Junho*







*Julho*







*Agosto*







*Setembro*







*Outubro*







*Novembro*


----------



## Vince (10 Mar 2011 às 21:47)

Primeiro Invest da temporada, *90L*, para o remanescente da depressão na Madeira.

AL, 90, 2011031018, , BEST, 0, 337N, 182W, 30, 1002, LO, 34, NEQ, 0, 0, 0, 0, 1008, 150, 0, 0, 0, L, 0, , 0, 0, INVEST, D, 









> FAR EASTERN ATLC...A 1008 MB LOW SPINS NEAR 34N17W. A SURFACE
> TROUGH EXTENDS SSW FROM THE LOW CENTER INTO OUR AREA ALONG
> 30N13W 27N16W 25N20W. THIS BOUNDARY IS ONLY PRODUCING SCATTED
> WEAK SHOWERS WITHIN 30 NM AHEAD OF THE AXIS. AN UPPER LEVEL LOW
> ...


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2011 às 10:06)

Madrugada







*1000mb, 30kt*

AL, 90, 2011031106,   , BEST,   0, 332N,  177W,  30, 1000, LO,   0,    ,    0,    0,    0,    0,


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2011 às 13:27)

Ascat


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2011 às 19:40)

*999mb, 35kt*

    INVEST, AL, L, , , , , 90, 2011, DB, O, 2011031018, 9999999999, , , , , , METWATCH, , AL902011
AL, 90, 2011030918,   , BEST,   0, 338N,  154W,  30, 1004, LO,   0,    ,    0,    0,    0,    0, 
AL, 90, 2011031000,   , BEST,   0, 335N,  156W,  30, 1004, LO,   0,    ,    0,    0,    0,    0, 
AL, 90, 2011031006,   , BEST,   0, 338N,  162W,  30, 1004, LO,   0,    ,    0,    0,    0,    0, 
AL, 90, 2011031012,   , BEST,   0, 338N,  171W,  30, 1003, LO,   0,    ,    0,    0,    0,    0, 
AL, 90, 2011031018,   , BEST,   0, 337N,  182W,  30, 1002, LO,   0,    ,    0,    0,    0,    0, 1008,  150,   0,   0,   0,   L,   0,    ,   0,   0,     INVEST, D, 
AL, 90, 2011031100,   , BEST,   0, 334N,  184W,  30, 1001, LO,   0,    ,    0,    0,    0,    0, 
AL, 90, 2011031106,   , BEST,   0, 332N,  177W,  30, 1000, LO,   0,    ,    0,    0,    0,    0, 
AL, 90, 2011031112,   , BEST,   0, 328N,  167W,  35,  999, LO,  34, NEQ,    0,    0,   30,    0, 
AL, 90, 2011031118,   , BEST,   0, 325N,  153W,  35,  999, LO,  34, NEQ,    0,    0,   30,    0, 


Durante o dia foi perdendo convecção


----------



## Vince (12 Mar 2011 às 10:16)

No Atlântico Sul ao largo da costa do Espírito Santo (Brasil) também há um raro Invest, *90Q*, duma perturbação desorganizada mas com convecção profunda que alguns modelos indicam que se intensifique no mar. O ano passado abrimos o tópico anual com um um sistema (Anita, não oficial) também ao largo da costa brasileira por esta altura.

    INVEST, SL, Q, , , , , 90, 2011, DB, O, 2011031018, 9999999999, , , , , , METWATCH, , SL902011
SL, 90, 2011030918,   , BEST,   0, 197S,  390W,  20, 1007, LO,   0,    ,    0,    0,    0,    0, 
SL, 90, 2011031000,   , BEST,   0, 200S,  391W,  20, 1009, LO,   0,    ,    0,    0,    0,    0, 
SL, 90, 2011031006,   , BEST,   0, 198S,  391W,  25, 1008, LO,   0,    ,    0,    0,    0,    0, 
SL, 90, 2011031012,   , BEST,   0, 194S,  390W,  25, 1009, LO,   0,    ,    0,    0,    0,    0, 
SL, 90, 2011031018,   , BEST,   0, 190S,  390W,  25, 1007, LO,   0,    ,    0,    0,    0,    0, 1009,  150,  60,   0,   0,   Q,   0,    ,   0,   0,     INVEST, D, 
SL, 90, 2011031100,   , BEST,   0, 192S,  392W,  25, 1008, LO,   0,    ,    0,    0,    0,    0, 
SL, 90, 2011031106,   , BEST,   0, 193S,  396W,  25, 1007, LO,   0,    ,    0,    0,    0,    0, 
SL, 90, 2011031112,   , BEST,   0, 194S,  399W,  30, 1009, LO,   0,    ,    0,    0,    0,    0, 
SL, 90, 2011031118,   , BEST,   0, 195S,  399W,  30, 1006, LO,  34, NEQ,    0,    0,    0,    0, 1009,  150,  75,   0,   0,   Q,   0,    ,   0,   0,     INVEST, D,


----------



## henriquebh (13 Mar 2011 às 15:41)

Nova rodada indica furacão cat. 1-2.











O arquipélago de Trindade e Martim Vaz está bem perto desse sistema.	20°31′30″S 29°19′30″W


----------



## Vince (15 Mar 2011 às 09:55)

No Brasil a depressão continua a evoluir bastante, já considerada depressão subtropical pela Marinha brasileira, embora me pareça 100% tropical. 



> BAIXA 990 EM 48S037W. *DEPRESSÃO SUBTROPICAL 1000 EM 23S039W*. ALTA 1018 EM 39S058W. FRENTE FRIA EM 45S029W, 40S030W, 35S034W E 32S038W MOVENDO-SE COM 10/15 NÓS PARA E. FRENTE FRIA SOBRE CARAVELAS ESTENDENDO-SE PARA SE E MOVENDO-SE COM 05 NÓS PARA E.









O South America model discussion do HPC, mas já desactualizado, de ontem



> SOUTH AMERICA FORECAST DISCUSSION - INTERNATIONAL DESKS
> NWS HYDROMETEOROLOGICAL PREDICTION CENTER CAMP SPRINGS MD
> 1257 PM EDT MON MAR 14 2011
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (15 Mar 2011 às 16:51)

E pelo 2º ano consecutivo, o Brasil tem um raro ciclone tropical ao largo da sua costa, ambos no mês de Março. O ano passado foi a Tempestade Tropical «Anita», e este ano temos a *Tempestade Subtropical «Arani»*. Antes destes é preciso recuar a 2004 para a última ocorrência, o Furacão Catarina, também foi no mês de Março. 

Esta foi a primeira vez que o nome foi dado de forma oficial, de uma lista que supostamente várias entidades brasileiras decidiram o ano passado. O NHC não tem responsabilidade no Atlântico Sul, mas do que se sabe, tem dado algum apoio às autoridades brasileiras.
É considerado oficialmente subtropical mas parece claramente um ciclone tropical.




> WARNING NR 096/2011
> SPECIAL WARNING
> ISSUED AT 1500 GMT - TUE - 15/MAR/2011
> *SUBTROPICAL STORM ARANI *WITH 998HPA AT 24S037W ASSOCIATED CICLONIC WIND FORCE 8/9 AFFETING 180MN AROUND CENTER MOVING TO E/SE WITH 10/15 KT.
> VALID TILL161500 GMT











A tempestade desloca-se para sudeste afastando-se do Brasil, e deverá enfraquecer nos próximos dias ao ser absorvida por uma frente.


----------



## adiabático (28 Abr 2011 às 08:13)

Previsões para a época de furacões de 2011 no Atlântico:

(fonte: Wikipedia, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_Atlantic_hurricane_season



> Pre-season forecasts
> 
> On December 8, 2010, Klotzbach's team issued its first extended-range forecast for the 2011 season, predicting well above-average activity with 17 named storms, nine hurricanes, and five major hurricanes. As well, the team expected an accumulated cyclone energy (ACE) value of approximately 165, citing that El Niño conditions were unlikely to develop by the start of the season. Lastly, the team noted a higher chance for storms to make landfall in the United States than in 2010.[2] In addition, Tropical Storm Risk (TSR), a public consortium that comprises experts on insurance, risk management and seasonal climate forecasting at University College London, issued an extended-range forecast a few days prior to that of CSU, with similar estimates for the year. In its report, TSR noted that tropical cyclone activity could be about 40% above the 1950–2010 average, with 15.6 (±4.3) tropical storms, 8.4 (±3.0) hurricanes, and 4.0 (±1.7) major hurricanes anticipated, and a cumulative ACE index of 141 (±58).[3] On April 6, 2011, the CSU slightly revised their December forecast, predicting 16 named storms, nine hurricanes, and five major hurricanes.[4]
> 
> ...


----------



## MSantos (24 Mai 2011 às 13:05)

O Atlântico tropical começa a querer acordar

Uma área de baixas pressões situada a Sudoeste das Bermudas mostra alguns sinais de desenvolvimento, apresenta alguma convecção desviada do centro. O NHC prevê uma probabilidade de 20% do sistema se desenvolver numa tempestade subtropical nas próximas 48horas, entretanto o sistema vai-se deslocando para Este

*92L*


----------



## Vince (1 Jun 2011 às 08:31)

Hoje começa oficialmente a Temporada, que arranca com o Invest 93L e uma outra perturbação nas Caraíbas para observar.


*93L*



> ZCZC MIATWOAT ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> 
> TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> ...















> TODAY MARKS THE FIRST DAY OF THE ATLANTIC HURRICANE SEASON...WHICH
> WILL RUN UNTIL NOVEMBER 30.  LONG-TERM AVERAGES FOR THE NUMBER OF
> NAMED STORMS...HURRICANES...AND MAJOR HURRICANES ARE 11...6...AND
> 2...RESPECTIVELY.
> ...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Jun 2011 às 15:22)

NOAA perspectiva uma temporada de furacões acima do normal para o Atlântico

De acordo com a previsão sazonal emitida pelo centro de previsão da NOAA, uma divisão do Serviço Meteorológico Nacional dos Estados Unidos da América, a bacia do Atlântico deverá esperar uma temporada de furacões acima do normal este ano. 

Para a temporada de furacões que começa hoje, dia 1 de Junho, e se prolonga por seis meses, a previsão para as diversas categorias, com uma probabilidade de 70%, é indicativa de uma actividade que deverá ser superior à média sazonal de 11 tempestades, seis furacões e dois grandes furacões.

No que diz respeito a grandes furacões, a NOAA prevê que poderão ocorrer entre 3 a 6 grandes furacões de categoria 3, 4 ou 5 (ventos de 111km/h ou superior), que poderão afectar o Atlântico Norte, Mar das Caraíbas e Golfo do México. 

Fonte:
IM
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici...cias/textos/previsao_epoca_furacoes_2011.html
NOAA
http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2011/20110519_atlantichurricaneoutlook.html


----------



## AnDré (17 Jul 2011 às 13:52)

Mais uma perturbação no mar das Caraíbas:








> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
> 800 AM EDT SUN JUL 17 2011
> 
> FOR THE NORTH ATLANTIC...CARIBBEAN SEA AND THE GULF OF MEXICO...
> ...


----------



## MSantos (18 Jul 2011 às 01:00)

Formou-se a segunda tempestade tropical da época no Atlântico. A perturbação que o André tinha anunciado neste tópico evoluiu para a Tempestade Tropical BRET

Tópico da Tempestade Tropical: *BRET*


----------



## AnDré (20 Jul 2011 às 15:08)

Nova perturbação no Atlântico norte.
Desta vez a este das Bermudas.















> 1. SATELLITE IMAGES THIS MORNING INDICATE THAT SHOWER ACTIVITY
> ASSOCIATED WITH A LOW PRESSURE AREA ABOUT 440 MILES EAST OF BERMUDA
> HAS BECOME BETTER ORGANIZED.  ADDITIONAL DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM
> IS POSSIBLE DURING THE NEXT DAY OR SO BEFORE IT REACHES COOLER
> ...


----------



## MSantos (21 Jul 2011 às 00:07)

> ...TROPICAL STORM CINDY FORMS IN THE OPEN CENTRAL ATLANTIC...



Vou criar um tópico dedicado a este sistema


----------



## MSantos (28 Jul 2011 às 00:52)

> ...TROPICAL STORM DON FORMS OVER THE SOUTHERN GULF OF MEXICO...



Formou-se hoje no Golfo do México a Tempestade Tropical DON... NHC 

Criei um Tópico dedicado a este sistema Tempestade Tropical DON (Atlântico 2011 #AL04)


----------



## adiabático (29 Jul 2011 às 13:02)

Parece estar a desenvolver-se no Atlântico um candidato a primeiro sistema "Cabo Verde" da época.


----------



## adiabático (30 Jul 2011 às 09:58)

A Don atingiu a costa e dissipa-se rapidamente, como esperado; entretanto, o Atlântico parece estar a ganhar actividade, com a evolução da onda tropical que já é acompanhada como Invest 91L e trovoadas, ainda desorganizadas, no mar das Caraíbas. De África parece estar a saír mais qualquer coisa, vamos ver no que dá... No ano passado, em Agosto/Setembro houve aquela cadeia quase ininterrupta de ondas tropicais que davam tempestades, quase sem falha, a começar no furacão Danielle. Acho que foram seis...


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2011 às 11:58)

Essa perturbação a vermelho que é o * 91L* poderá ser o primeiro sistema com impacto no leste das Caraíbas esta temporada. 
A pressão tem vindo a cair, a circulação existe embora ainda bastante longada, tem razoável/bom suporte nos modelos e aos poucos está a estruturar-se com mais convecção e a soltar-se da ZCIT. 

As condições parecem boas e com muita água pela frente para se desenvolver e intensificar. Apenas a atmosfera parece algo seca pela frente.













Tropical Cyclone Heat Potential


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2011 às 21:12)

Desde há muitos anos que tenho um enorme fascínio por ciclones tropicais, e é por causa de imagens como esta que ponho em baixo, em que tudo se começa a encaixar perfeitamente como se fosse uma criatura viva a nascer. Ficaria muito admirado se nos próximos dias não saísse daqui um ciclone tropical significativo, a forma decidida como se soltou da ZCIT, ausencia de windshear ou até mesmo presença de anticiclone em altura, a forma como está a criar uma circulação bem definida até aqui alongada e antes disso anárquica, esta perturbação é daquelas que parece ter a palavra "Furacão" no DNA. Penso que teremos a "Emily" em breve, a dúvida será qual a intensidade a que chegará.


----------



## adiabático (31 Jul 2011 às 09:54)

Parece cada vez mais certo que a Emily já se agita no Atlântico... Entretanto, o que pensar da perturbação que está a saír da costa da Guiné? Quanto à perturbação nas Caraíbas, parece até ter uma circulação bem definida... Quem sabe... Se juntarmos a isto um possível Eugene no pacífico oriental... Era um belo full house!


















> ...SPECIAL FEATURES...
> 
> A TROPICAL WAVE IS MOVING ACROSS THE EASTERN TROPICAL ATLC
> ANALYZED FROM 20N55W TO A 1008 MB LOW CENTERED IN THE SOUTHERN
> ...


----------



## MSantos (2 Ago 2011 às 02:43)

Já andava a ameaçar à uns dias agora foi de vez, formou-se a 5ª tempestade da Época no Atlântico (EMILY), várias Ilhas das Caraíbas encontram-se já sob alerta ou aviso de tempestade. 

Criei um tópico dedicado a Este sistema: EMILY

Deixo aqui o aviso mais recente emitido pelo NHC de Miami:



> US Watch/Warning   UPDATE
> 
> 000
> WTNT35 KNHC 012352
> ...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Ago 2011 às 12:39)

Bem não sei se o topico é o mais indicado...

Vejam esta brutalidade, que deverá ser umas das maiores ondas tropicais que surgira!!(possivelmente)






Visivel neste momento tambem no sat24 - Africa Central!!


----------



## adiabático (12 Ago 2011 às 16:21)

Depois da montanha que pariu um rato (tempestade Emily) o Atlântico volta a dar sinais de actividade.


----------



## adiabático (13 Ago 2011 às 13:52)




----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2011 às 11:17)

Visão geral do Atlântico, com a depressão tropical nº8 e duas perturbações sob vigilância







*97L*









*98L*


----------



## adiabático (22 Ago 2011 às 17:43)

Ah, Vince... Ah, Vince, este ano temos Vince!  Com o nono ciclone tropical, Irene, já vamos quase a meio da lista e ainda estamos a entrar na fase mais activa da temporada!


----------



## MSantos (25 Ago 2011 às 01:26)

adiabático disse:


> Ah, Vince... Ah, Vince, este ano temos Vince!  Com o nono ciclone tropical, Irene, já vamos quase a meio da lista e ainda estamos a entrar na fase mais activa da temporada!



Quem sabe se este ano algum destes "Bichos" se aproxima das nossas frias águas, para já temos o IRENE a atingir as Bahamas esperemos que não cause estragos de maior


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2011 às 13:32)

No Atlântico para além de Irene e da Depressão tropical nº 10, continua a divagar a perturbação desorganizada 98L numa zona com winsdshear e águas moderadamente quentes. Está previsto o windshear melhorar um pouco nos próximos dias, mas não deve ter grande futuro pela frente.


----------



## CptRena (26 Ago 2011 às 21:19)

Compilação de algumas imagens da internet relativa às tempestades de 2011 em *Storms2011*.
Website em contínua actualização e alteração conforme a minha disponibilidade. As imagens são actualizadas na sua fonte e por isso deverão ser as mais actualizadas. Qualquer sugestão já sabem onde me encontrar


----------



## RMira (27 Ago 2011 às 09:08)

Abri agora o sat24 e reparei num circulação algo estranha na zona das canárias...

Alguém reparou o mesmo ou aquilo não passa de nada?


----------



## MSantos (30 Ago 2011 às 13:48)

> ...NEW TROPICAL STORM MOVING QUICKLY WEST-NORTHWESTWARD ACROSS THE TROPICAL ATLANTIC...



O NHC promoveu a 12ª depressão tropical da temporada a Tempestade tropical, foi lhe atribuído o nome KATIA, já existe aqui no fórum um tópico dedicado ao sistema.


----------



## adiabático (8 Set 2011 às 09:07)

É curioso observar a evolução da temporada de 2011, comparando-a com a do ano passado. É uma observação curiosa e não tem qualquer interpretação significativa, sobretudo sem levar em conta outros parâmetros que contextualizem o único parâmetro considerado: número de tempestades!!

"Timeline" de 2011 até à data:






"Timeline" de 2010:






2010 foi a 3ª época com mais tempestades "baptizadas", 19, empatada com 1995 e 1887. Somente as épocas de 2005 e 1933 tiveram mais.

Já é de assinalar que 2011 foi o primeiro ano, desde que há registos, em que nenhum dos 8 primeiros sistemas formados se desenvolveu até à força de furacão. Esta tendência parece ter sido travada com os furacões Irene e Katia a desenvolverem-se até atingir as categorias 3 e 4, respectivamente.

Entretanto, quanto ao número de tempestades, no ano passado a 8 de Setembro tinhamos o furacão Igor em curso, o que, contando apenas as tempestades com nome, dá um total, até essa data, de 9 sistemas. Em 2011 temos 14.

Contando as depressões que não atingiram a intensidade de tempestade tropical, temos 15 em 2011 contra 11 em 2010.

Boas perspectivas para novos recordes este ano!

É curioso, também, notar que em 2005, que tem o recorde actual com 28 sistemas de intensidade igual ou superior a tempestade tropical, por alturas de 8 de Setembro andariamos pelo furacão Ophelia, com 16 sistemas formados, ao todo (15 em 2011). No entanto, o Ophelia era já o 8º furacão em 2005 (contra 2 em 2011) e tinhamos já tido 4 grandes furacões (novamente, contra 2 em 2011).

"Timeline" de 2005:


----------



## adiabático (8 Set 2011 às 11:51)

A curiosidade levou-me a fazer mais esta comparação.

De início apenas queria comparar a época em curso com a época do ano passado, mas acabei por incluir a também a época de 2005. Para cada tempestade de cada uma das épocas registei a ACE e a data em que o sistema se degenerou numa depressão, ou se tornou extra-tropical. Nessa data a ACE total da tempestade é integrada na ACE da época. Isto permite visualizar em gráfico e comparar, de forma expedita, a evolução das várias épocas.

Fica bem evidente que, até à data de hoje (8-Set-2011) a época de 2011, em termos de ACE cumulativa, está a ser bastante semelhante à de 2010, apesar de termos um número significativamente maior de tempestades. Esta semelhança fica ainda mais evidente por contraste com a época de 2005 em que, apesar de termos apenas mais uma depressão do que 2011 até 8 de Setembro, a ACE acumulada até essa data era muito superior, devido à maior intensidade das tempestades que se formaram, em 2005, até à referida data.

O primeiro gráfico representa a curva da ACE para toda a época, enquanto o segundo representa-a apenas até 8/Set para permitir observar este período com mais pormenor.












```
Época:	2010	Início oficial da época:		01-Jun
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
	ACE do	data do	nº dias	ACE 			
Nome:	ciclone	termo	dd. 1/6	cumulativo
Alex	7,71	02-Jul	31,00	7,71
2	0	09-Jul	38,00	7,71
Bonnie	0,405	23-Jul	52,00	8,12
Colin	1,87	08-Ago	68,00	9,99
5	0	11-Ago	71,00	9,99
Danielle	21,1	31-Ago	91,00	31,09
Gaston	0,245	02-Set	93,00	31,33
Fiona	3,08	04-Set	95,00	34,41
Earl	27,7	05-Set	96,00	62,11
Hermine	1,58	08-Set	99,00	63,69
Karl	6,25	18-Set	109,00	69,94
Julia	15,5	20-Set	111,00	85,44
Igor	41,9	21-Set	112,00	127,34
Matthew	1,51	25-Set	116,00	128,85
Lisa	4,05	26-Set	117,00	132,90
Nicole	0,688	29-Set	120,00	133,59
Otto	4,43	10-Out	131,00	138,02
Paula	7,54	15-Out	136,00	145,56
Richard	4,98	25-Out	146,00	150,54
Shary	2,1	30-Out	151,00	152,64
Thomas	11,9	07-Nov	159,00	164,54


Época:	2011	Início oficial da época:		01-Jun
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
	ACE do	data do	nº dias	ACE 			
Nome:	ciclone	termo	dd. 1/6	cumulativo
Arlene	1,63	01-Jul	30,00	1,63
Bret	2,95	22-Jul	51,00	4,58
Cindy	1,84	23-Jul	52,00	6,42
Don	1,5	30-Jul	59,00	7,92
Emily	1,99	04-Ago	64,00	9,91
Franklin	0,405	14-Ago	74,00	10,32
Gert	1,6	16-Ago	76,00	11,92
Harvey	1,24	21-Ago	81,00	13,16
10	0	27-Ago	87,00	13,16
Irene	20,3	28-Ago	88,00	33,46
Jose	0,528	29-Ago	89,00	33,98
Lee	1,71	04-Set	95,00	35,69
Katia	20,3	08-Set	99,00	55,99
Maria	0,81	08-Set	99,00	56,80
Nate	0,48	08-Set	99,00	57,28
								
				
Época:	2005	Início oficial da época:		01-Jun
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
	ACE do	data do	nº dias	ACE 			
Nome:	ciclone	termo	dd. 1/6	cumulativo
Arlene	2,56	11-Jun	10,00	2,56
Bret	0,368	29-Jun	28,00	2,93
Cindy	1,52	06-Jul	35,00	4,45
Dennis	18,8	11-Jul	40,00	23,25
Emily	32,9	21-Jul	50,00	56,15
Gert	0,528	25-Jul	54,00	56,68
Franklin	6,72	29-Jul	58,00	63,40
Harvey	5,39	08-Ago	68,00	68,79
10	0	14-Ago	74,00	68,79
Irene	13,1	18-Ago	78,00	81,89
Jose	0,448	23-Ago	83,00	82,33
Katrina	20	30-Ago	90,00	102,33
Lee	0,245	31-Ago	91,00	102,58
Maria	14,3	10-Set	101,00	116,88
Nate	7,17	10-Set	101,00	124,05
Ophelia	15,7	17-Set	108,00	139,75
Philippe	5,95	23-Set	114,00	145,70
Rita	25,1	25-Set	116,00	170,80
19	0	02-Out	123,00	170,80
Stan	2,36	04-Out	125,00	173,16
unnamed	0	05-Out	126,00	173,16
Tammy	0,81	06-Out	127,00	173,97
22	0	10-Out	131,00	173,97
Vince	1,66	11-Out	132,00	175,63
Alpha	0,65	23-Out	144,00	176,28
Wilma	39	25-Out	146,00	215,28
Beta	6,47	30-Out	151,00	221,75
Gamma	1,33	20-Nov	172,00	223,08
Delta	5,41	28-Nov	180,00	228,49
Epsilon	13,4	08-Dez	190,00	241,89
Zeta	6,27	06-Jan	219,00	248,16
```
Todos os dados foram retirados da Wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accumulated_Cyclone_Energy
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_the_2005_Atlantic_hurricane_season
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_the_2010_Atlantic_hurricane_season
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_the_2011_Atlantic_hurricane_season
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2005_Atlantic_hurricane_season_statistics
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2010_Atlantic_hurricane_season
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_Atlantic_hurricane_season


----------



## MSantos (8 Set 2011 às 12:03)

O Atlântico tropical está ao rubro, neste momento 3 sistemas nomeados activos:


----------



## Vince (8 Set 2011 às 12:14)

adiabático disse:


> 2010 foi a 3ª época com mais tempestades "baptizadas", 19, empatada com 1995 e 1887. Somente as épocas de 2005 e 1933 tiveram mais.



Isso são dados interessantes (obrigado pela recolha) e esses dados são uma das grandes razões porque no campo da climatologia de furacões não vale mesmo a pena grandes discussões nesta área. Antes da era dos satélites (anos sessenta/setenta do séc XX) quantas centenas de ciclones tropicais não passaram despercebidos ? Certamente imensos, sobretudo os sistemas "cabo-verdianos", pois aquela região do Atlântico não era propriamente uma região de grande tráfego marítimo como o Atlântico-norte.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2011 às 12:38)

Este ano, a este ritmo vamos ver se chegamos ao Vince. E se o Vince nascesse na mesma zona que nasceu em 2005 ao largo da Madeira.


----------



## S. Teixeira (12 Set 2011 às 16:14)

Boa tarde a todos!!
Vou no próximo de 03.10 para o México, mais concretamente para a Riviera Maia. Vou de Lua de mel durante 2 semanas, mas visto as tempestades quem havido estou a ficar com algum receio. Será que me podem dar uma ajudinha no que diz respeito a tempo que fará nessa altura???
Obrigada a todos

Sílvia Teixeira


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2011 às 17:19)

S. Teixeira disse:


> Boa tarde a todos!!
> Vou no próximo de 03.10 para o México, mais concretamente para a Riviera Maia. Vou de Lua de mel durante 2 semanas, mas visto as tempestades quem havido estou a ficar com algum receio. Será que me podem dar uma ajudinha no que diz respeito a tempo que fará nessa altura???



É impossível saber nesta altura, ainda a 3 semanas de distância. Daqui a 2 semanas é que já se podem ver coisas em modelos, que mesmo assim podem nem se materializar.

Em termos de risco essa zona em finais de Setembro, inícios de Outubro, não é de facto a melhor altura do ano para lá ir conforme pode observar nuns esquemas no tópico da Climatologia. Setembro climatologicamente é o pior mês, com sistemas chamados de Cabo verde e com sistemas que nascem nas Caraíbas, Outubro já é um mês mais de sistemas nas Caraíbas. Por isso em termos de climatologia, finais de Setembro e inícios de Outubro, zonas como essa são uma zona de maior probabilidade. Mas isso muitas vezes não quer dizer nada, probabilisticamente havendo maior risco, não significa que as coisas ocorram, acaba por ser sempre preciso bastante azar para apanharmos com algo em determinado local em determinada altura do ano.

Passe por cá daqui a semana e meia, duas semanas, pode ser que já se veja ou não veja nada em modelos.


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2011 às 17:10)

Neste momento o NHC tem 3 perturbações em vista, embora todas com baixa probabilidade de evoluírem nas próximas 48 horas para a categoria de furacão.








> FOR THE NORTH ATLANTIC...CARIBBEAN SEA AND THE GULF OF MEXICO...
> 
> 1. A BROAD AREA OF LOW PRESSURE LOCATED OVER THE CENTRAL TROPICAL
> ATLANTIC ABOUT MIDWAY BETWEEN THE LESSER ANTILLES AND THE WEST
> ...


----------



## Vince (19 Set 2011 às 20:06)

Das 3 perturbações sobrou apenas uma com possibilidade, 98L, mas para já ainda muito desorganizada.




> SHOWER AND THUNDERSTORM ACTIVITY HAS NOT BECOME ANY BETTER ORGANIZED
> IN ASSOCIATION WITH AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE LOCATED ABOUT 1450
> MILES EAST OF THE WINDWARD ISLANDS. HOWEVER...ENVIRONMENTAL
> CONDITIONS STILL APPEAR FAVORABLE FOR A TROPICAL DEPRESSION TO FORM
> ...


----------



## S. Teixeira (21 Set 2011 às 14:46)

Boa tarde 

Já escrevi aqui há alguns dias, sobre o tempo que fará no Mexico de 03.10 a 17.10, visto com vou de Lua de Mel, não queria nada que a mesma fosse "estragada" pelo maus tempo.
Já me conseguem dizer alguma coisa em concreto???
Agradeço-lhes imenso.

Obrigada,
Sílvia Teixeira


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2011 às 22:22)

S. Teixeira disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Já escrevi aqui há alguns dias, sobre o tempo que fará no Mexico de 03.10 a 17.10, visto com vou de Lua de Mel, não queria nada que a mesma fosse "estragada" pelo maus tempo.
> Já me conseguem dizer alguma coisa em concreto???
> ...



Essa altura do ano, o inicio de Outubro, ainda costuma ser em termos estatisticos bastante activa, embora tal actividade sofra variações de ano para ano.
Geralmente em Outubro, os ciclones que se formam fazem-no na zona das caraibas e golfo do méxico, pelo que a zona costeira do mexico, na sua vertente caribenha ainda está sob certo risco.

Bom..para já é praticamente impossivel fazer prognosticos para 3 a 17 de Outubro, mas concerteza que daqui a uns 7 dias já conseguiremos ter um vislumbre de como se comportará a atmosfera nessa altura.
A questão dos ciclones tropicais é muito complexa..geralmente com uma semana de avanço conseguimos detectar se as condições são ou não favoraveis, mas depois o comportamento exato desses sistemas atmosfericos é bastante complexo, podendo haver mudanças bruscas de intensidade ou deslocação, até porque os ciclones ao se intensificarem ficam menos sujeitos ao meio envolvente, podendo portanto "decidir" o seu futuro...pelo menos em parte.

Aconselho que daqui a uma semana volte a colocar a questão, e que mesmo que não haja grandes indicios de perigo, vá acompanhando com alguma regularidade os boletins meteorologicos enquanto estiver no México..não possam haver suropresas desagradaveis..


----------



## rossby (22 Set 2011 às 00:24)

Já agora, para os membros do FB, indico uma aplicação que dá jeito:

http://apps.facebook.com/myhurricane/?ref=bookmarks&count=0&fb_source=bookmarks_apps&fb_bmpos=2_0


----------



## AnDré (8 Dez 2011 às 22:54)

> *Terminou época de furacões no Atlântico furacão*
> 2011-12-05
> (IM)
> 
> ...


Fonte: IM

 Relatório completo da NOAA.


----------

